# Hilfe mein Rechner funzt net so wie er soll!



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Okay,zu meinem System: Ms windows 7 home  premium 64 bit sp1
intel core i7 cpu 870 @ 2,93 Ghz 6,0 Ram Nvidia Geforce gt440

Problembeschreibung: Der rechner stürzt abundzu einfach ab und fährt dann wieder hoch das passiert bei folgenden Spielen:

World of warcraft
Tera
Age of empires 3

Bei dem folgenden spiel fällt mir auf ist er nochnie abgestürzt:

League of Legends

Hat jemand evtl eine Ahnung was das Problem sein kann? Ein neues Netzteil habe ich mir bereits zugelegt daran kann es nicht liegen,gründliche säuberung des innenraums des Rechners habe ich ebenfalls bereits erledigt...
Besonders bei tera fällt es mir  auf,ich kann das spiel zwar nicht auf high end spielen mache es auch nicht sondern so,dass es lagg frei läuft aber stören tuht es ungemein und nimmt einem den spielspaß!

Habe einiges im Internet nachgelesen und lese oft kann an arbeitsspeichern liegen.... und man solle das Programm "Memtest" Runterladen.. das habe ich und immer wenn ich start tesing bei "memtest" drücke kommt eine Meldung:
"Your version of  windows limits the amount of contiguous RAM a single Program can allocate.
 to test all your ram, run more than one copy of "memtest" simultaneously. and set each copy to  tets a partion of aviable RAM. To start, run two copies of  Memtest and set  each test to  1750 MB of ram. if you get this message again, try testing even smaller amounts of ram. running more than one copy of memtest does not lower the quality of test (and can even improve it if you have multiple cpus)

Note: This process is automated in memtest pro.

Wäre sehr freundlich wenn mir jemand bei meinem problem helfen kann,denn habe weder das Geld noch dei lust hardware anzuschaffen ohne zu wissen was genau das problem ist dass das verursacht!


----------



## Kuralas (19. Februar 2013)

Versuche es mal MIt neuen Treibern hatte bei mir geholfen alte runtern und die neu instal.  hoffe es hielft dir


----------



## Nortos (19. Februar 2013)

So richtig mit Bluescreen und so? 

Hatte/habe ich auch. Bin umgestiegen von XP zu WIN7 64bit ... mit einer NVIDIA-Grafikkarte. Bei mir liegts an dieser Kombination. Da gibts (aus dem Gedächtnis hier bei der Arbeit) wohl sowas wie ein Black Hole. Bei mir wirkt sich das so aus, das der Rchner nach unbestimmter Zeit einfach mit BlueScreen neu startet. NVIDIA schiebts auf Microsoft - MS schiebts auf NVIDIA.

Ich habe damals keine Lösung gefunden. Zum Glück hatte ich meine alter Festplatte noch und starte seidem zum WOW daddeln mein XP wieder ...

Wenn also einer eine Lösung hat - her damit.


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Ehm also der rechner stürzt quasi ab ist kurz blau der bildschirm und fährt wieder hoch!


----------



## Cumulonimbus (19. Februar 2013)

hm also ich würde als erstes auf die Ramspeichermodule tippen. Du schreibst das du 6GB Ram hast. Meine Frage diesbezüglich wäre : Unterstützt dein Board auch die 6 GB ? Mein Board zum Beispiel ist noch ein altes und ich kann es nur bis 4 GB aufrüsten. Ich bein kein PC-Spezie aber kontrolliere auch ob die richtigen Module im Board sitzen. Eventuell ist einer sogar defekt. Du kannst ja mal everst nutzen. Das zeigt dir an , was genau auf dem Rechner verbaut ist. Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und da stellte sich heraus das ich ein falschen Ramspeicher eingebaut hatte. 

Ansonsten müssten sich hier mal die Profies zu Word melden.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Das ist ein fertig rechner aus saturn,das einzige was neu drinne ist,ist halt das netzteil aber das problem hatte ich bereits bei dem alten netzteil auch


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Das abstürzen passiert übrgens nur beim SPielen der 3 oben aufgelisteten games !


----------



## Dark_Lady (19. Februar 2013)

Wie heiß wird der Rechner beim Spielen? lass mal Everest o.ä. drüber laufen, wenn du spielst und guck dann, wie die Temperaturen sind.


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Habe everest nu und momentan steht da: Informationsliste	Wert
Hitachi HDS721010CLA332	30 °C  (86 °F)

Werde nun mal Tera starten und gucken wie es dann aussieht!


----------



## Obeliixx (19. Februar 2013)

Hi,
das Problem liegt an der Nvidia Geforce GT440,
das Bios der Grafik-Karte regelt den Lüfter nicht hoch bei Last !
1. Nvidia Tweak Tool installieren (ist schon im Treiber drin s. Bild)
2. Temperatur der Grafik-karte bei Last beobachten (ab 50 C° kann es schon anfangen zu hängen, da das nicht die tatsächliche Temperatur ist) 
3. Im Tweak Tool den Lüfter auf Dauer 100% stellen, dann sollte der Fehler weg sein (ist dann aber recht Laut)
4. Man kann bei einigen Tweak Tools (org von Nvidia) eine Regel Kurve für den Lüfter einstellen!

mfg Obel 

http://www.bilder-up...RvE35WN0tb5.jpg


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Aber wieso hatte ich das Problem vor einem jahr noch nicht...


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Obeliixx schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Problem liegt an der Nvidia Geforce GT440
> die Regelt den Lüfter nicht hoch bei Last !
> 1. Nvidia Tweak Tool installieren
> ...



Wärst du so freundlich und könntest mir einen download link geben für dein genanntes tool


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Noch jemand vllt ne Idee wie er/sie mir helfen kann ?


----------



## Obeliixx (19. Februar 2013)

Tool : z.B. http://www.chip.de/downloads/Nvidia-nTune_13139841.html
Weiter Infos : http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/beginners_guide_to_geforce_8600_gt_overclocking,2.html

BITTE NICHT AN DEN SPEICHER UND GPU CLOCK DATEN RUMSCHRAUBEN!!

Hast noch ne PN

mfg Obel


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade seit 10 Minuten Tera offen bzw spiele und "sisoftware sandra" zeigt mir ne prozessor temperatur(sensor) von 50° an...
Ehm watnu^^


----------



## Obeliixx (19. Februar 2013)

Schau mal in die PN !

Die Temperatur um die es geht ist die der Grafik-Karte weder Platte noch CPU !

Obel


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2013)

CPU temp von 50° ist kein problem

Wichtig wäre Graka temp

Und wenn du einen Bluescreen bekommst, (blauer bildschirm mit zahlen und schrift) solltest du versuchen festzustellen, was da drauf steht, denn die Bluescreen Meldung kann sagen woher der Fehler kommt.
Gibt so ein programm mit dem du die Fehlermeldung auslesen kannst, oder irgendwo kann man das einstellen, dass der Bluescreen nicht sofort weg geht


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2013)

Obeliixx schrieb:


> Schau mal in die PN !




Warum keine öffentliche Hilfestellung? Andere User oder spätere Besucher haben vielleicht das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Obeliixx (19. Februar 2013)

Lieber Zam,

wollte meine Tel. nicht hier öffentlich hinschreiben !

Aber wenn es läuft kommt noch die Lösung hier rein.

Wobei das Problem wahrscheinlich ein verdreckter Lüfter der Grafik-Karte ist!

Mfg Obel 


(der ZAM ist auch überall)


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Februar 2013)

fiinchen schrieb:


> Aber wieso hatte ich das Problem vor einem jahr noch nicht...


Hast du den Rechner jemals (innen) sauber gemacht?


----------



## fiinchen (19. Februar 2013)

Saubergemacht ja,aber nur immer halt so mit fön sauger und wedel,habe die graka mal rausgebaut und richtig gerienigt wieder eingebaut ,veränderung... kein lautes pfeifen mehr und allgemein leise... nu mal testen ob der noch abstürzt danke noch mal für die zuvorkommende und kompetente hilfe von euch allen


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2013)

fiinchen schrieb:


> Saubergemacht ja,aber nur immer halt so mit fön sauger und wedel,habe die graka mal rausgebaut und richtig gerienigt wieder eingebaut ,veränderung... kein lautes pfeifen mehr und allgemein leise... nu mal testen ob der noch abstürzt danke noch mal für die zuvorkommende und kompetente hilfe von euch allen



Es liest sich als ob eine Veränderung in deinem Rechner eintreten wäre, hoffentlich war es auch die richtige


----------



## fiinchen (20. Februar 2013)

Durch enn persönliches Gespräch mit "obelix" habe ich meine Graka ausgebaut und "richtig" gereinigt sonst habe ich meinen rechner immer sauber gemacht ohne das auseinanderbauen von teilen und es scheint echt an der graka geegen zu habe,durch das auseinander bauen kam ich dan die rillen"rippen" die total verdreckt waren  geholfen hat mir dazu ein  kleiner draht mit dme ich den staub rausschieben konnte und was ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte:

Ich höre meinen Rechner nimmer... ungewohnt o0 sonst war der immer so laut wie ne turbine..... war nen pfeifen und co bei spielen...
Und bis jetzt ist noch nichts abgestürzt an der stelle möchte ich mich für  die schnelle und kompetente hilfe von euch allen bedanken.
Ein glücklicher gamer mehr !


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Februar 2013)

Rein prophylaktisch mache ich meinen Rechner zwei mal im Jahr sauber und befreie ihn von den ganzen Staubflusen, so wie du es jetzt getan hast.
Es hilft auch Staubschutzmatten bzw. feine Metall-Gitter hinter den Lüftern zu nutzen die die Luft ansaugen. Damit reduzierst du noch mal deutlich die Staubentwicklung im Gehäuse. Hat aber den Nachteil das man da schon mal alle 3 Monate nachschauen sollte, weil die sich natürlich schneller zusetzen. Aber das ganze ist natürlich auch abhängig von den Gegebenheiten des Raumes wo er steht.


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2013)

Obeliixx schrieb:


> Lieber Zam,
> 
> wollte meine Tel. nicht hier öffentlich hinschreiben !



Wusste ich ja nicht 



> (der ZAM ist auch überall)



Der landet nur manchmal Zufallstreffer


----------



## Obeliixx (20. Februar 2013)

JA, JA ZAM sicher :-)

@ fiinchen.   Habe doch gerne geholfen, ist doch immer blöd wenn die Kiste net mehr will.

cu Obel

( @ ZAM wenn du wieder einen Zufallstreffer hast (hust)-> Frage: ist die WOW-Verlosung schon durch ?)


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2013)

Obeliixx schrieb:


> ( @ ZAM wenn du wieder einen Zufallstreffer hast (hust)-> Frage: ist die WOW-Verlosung schon durch ?)



Ja, aber noch nicht ausgewertet. Geduld.


----------

